# plow driver fired for doing his job



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Watch the video if he would have not said anything he would not have gotten fired


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Boston Snow Plow Driver Fired after Deliberately Burying Cars and Blocki...:


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

that guy was a celebrity around here last year, selling t shirts etc. He made more getting fired, but I agree...it was his mouth that they didnt like


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

This Guy so reminds me of the Snow Plow Man (You Tube Video)




 Hats off to you Mad Dogg your my Idle


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

He gets a little to much pleasure out of other people's pain for me.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly if he wouldnt of posted it on youtube he would still have a job. Also it might not of been so bad if he didnt show on video how much he liked it


----------

